# The Hilton Club Questions for Current Owners



## internettrader (Apr 30, 2012)

I am considering a purchase of points for The Hilton Club in New York City on the secondary market. I have researched to no avail to find the answer to the following questions. 

1) The Right To Use the Hilton Club expires in 2032. What happens to the points?

2) How easy or hard is it to get a 2 Bdr at The Hilton Club and How many do they have.

2b) How far in advance can you make reservations at The Hilton Club

3) How well do the points trade to other locations.

4) Are there any other gotchas I need to know?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amisco (Apr 30, 2012)

*OK...I will give it a shot...*

Here goes...

1) The Right To Use the Hilton Club expires in 2032. What happens to the points?

_A:  Think of it as a timeshare lease vs. deed...the entire project expires in 2032 and the party is over... no timeshare, no points... _

2) How easy or hard is it to get a 2 Bdr at The Hilton Club and How many do they have.

_A: I haven't had any problems reserving a 2BR unit...but it could be tough on holidays etc.  I am not sure how many they have._

2b) How far in advance can you make reservations at The Hilton Club 

_A:  If you have the points you can book 12 months out.._

3) How well do the points trade to other locations.

_A:  They trade like any other HGVC property... but your MFs are much higher so not really an economical exchange.  Unlike other HGVC properties you can book short stays without a problem...one day or two day vs. the standard three day stay._

4) Are there any other gotchas I need to know?

_A:  One of my favorite properties... heading there next week...great NYC location for theatre and other fun things to do.._

Enjoy your purchase.. hope you got a good deal...


----------



## internettrader (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank You for your post it clears every thing up. My wife and I love NY and this is perfect for us. Thanks


----------



## Remy (Apr 30, 2012)

Right To Use has advantages and disadvantages. The advantage is you aren't stuck with a timeshare and maintenance fees forever. You know when it ends. However, if you want to sell prior to the expiration, it'll be tough to get anything for it when potential buyers see it only lasts a few years.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 30, 2012)

2 Bedrooms for weekends can be difficult during the higher seasons. I think there are 8- 2 bedrooms, but may be less. Just made a reservation for September and told I got the last unit. I asked the reservationist how many 2 bedrooms there were and he didn't know, but said less than 10.  They also implemented a new fee this year- if you change or cancel a reservation more than once a year there is a $69 fee.  You can reserve a minimum of 2 nights 12 months in advance and 1 night stays 6 months in advance.


----------



## internettrader (Apr 30, 2012)

Carlsbadguy said:


> 2 Bedrooms for weekends can be difficult during the higher seasons. I think there are 8- 2 bedrooms, but may be less. Just made a reservation for September and told I got the last unit. I asked the reservationist how many 2 bedrooms there were and he didn't know, but said less than 10.  They also implemented a new fee this year- if you change or cancel a reservation more than once a year there is a $69 fee.  You can reserve a minimum of 2 nights 12 months in advance and 1 night stays 6 months in advance.



Thanks this is valuable insight. I really appreciate it.


----------



## internettrader (Apr 30, 2012)

[Duplicate Post Removed]


----------



## zuzu (Jun 30, 2012)

Resurrecting this thread to ask a few questions myself about HCNY. Bit of background - we are in NYC now staying at Manhattan Club (definitely not buying here), went and looked at HCNY today and have been checking out resale prices on Judi's site.  

So my few questions:

1) How successful is it getting short notice (talking 1 - 3 months in advance) reservations at HCNY...excluding of course major holidays.

2) We are thinking we should look at finding a HCNY resale for 7000 points. We want to be able to come for a week and stay in a 1 bedroom. Does this sound correct on the points? 

3) Of the HCNY resales I looked at some say season and some do not. Is the full year a set season at HCNY?

Thanks in advance for any answers. If any of these questions are answered elsewhere on the boards I wasn't able to find it thru search and I admit mu Google-fu is not strong at times :rofl:


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jul 1, 2012)

I have usually found availability pretty good except for around christmas and Saturday nights during the busier times of the year. You can book stays of 2 nights or more up to 12 months in advance and 1 night stays 6 months. You can book with your bucket of points anytime, but the resort has divided the year into 3 different seasons with diffferent point values.  Friday and Saturday nights cost about 60% more in points. 7000 points would get you a full 7 nights in a 1 bedroom in only the lowest season, which is January.


----------



## KathyA (Jul 3, 2012)

zuzu said:


> Resurrecting this thread to ask a few questions myself about HCNY. Bit of background - we are in NYC now staying at Manhattan Club (definitely not buying here), went and looked at HCNY today and have been checking out resale prices on Judi's site.
> 
> So my few questions:
> 
> ...



1.  As the above poster said, it's usually good on short notice except Christmas and Thanksgiving. If you book a few months ahead those dates are also do-able.

2 and 3.  The seasons are low, medium, and high.  Dates vary by year, but usually low is the first three weeks in January; medium is fourth week in January through first week in March, and mid-July through first week in September.  Evereything else is high. A week in a one-bedroom in high season is 8600 points, medium season is 6800 points, low season 5000 points.  Studios are less, but the luxury of the one-bedroom is well worth the extra points IMHO.


----------



## zuzu (Jul 3, 2012)

KathyA said:


> 1.  As the above poster said, it's usually good on short notice except Christmas and Thanksgiving. If you book a few months ahead those dates are also do-able.
> 
> 2 and 3.  The seasons are low, medium, and high.  Dates vary by year, but usually low is the first three weeks in January; medium is fourth week in January through first week in March, and mid-July through first week in September.  Evereything else is high. A week in a one-bedroom in high season is 8600 points, medium season is 6800 points, low season 5000 points.  Studios are less, but the luxury of the one-bedroom is well worth the extra points IMHO.



Thanks for giving me that breakdown. I definitely would want enough to have a week in high. I put in an email offer to Judi a couple days ago - hopefully I will hear back from her by the end of the week.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 4, 2012)

I have stayed at both. Recently. Loved Hilton Club. Was in a 1bdr in MC by myself and HC in a studio with my brother. It was that much better at Hilton.

PS. BOTH ARE 1 IN 4 YEAR EXCHANGES WITH RCI.


----------



## zuzu (Jul 6, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> PS. BOTH ARE 1 IN 4 YEAR EXCHANGES WITH RCI.



I have never exchanged into RCI with my other timeshare so I am not sure what this means. I am hoping a good thing.


----------

